# sup, from michigan.



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

names kyle, 16 and im from traverse city michigan. been snowboarding since i was 10 i think, skimboard in the summer. anyone else from mi? debating between a 09 libtech skate banana 152 or 09 rome graft 155, im right in the middle of which one to choose. im 5'11 145 and i will mainly be riding rails, kickers, and some street, no pow here in michigan. any suggestions?


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

kylebaz said:


> names kyle, 16 and im from traverse city michigan. been snowboarding since i was 10 i think, skimboard in the summer. anyone else from mi? debating between a 09 libtech skate banana 152 or 09 rome graft 155, im right in the middle of which one to choose. im 5'11 145 and i will mainly be riding rails, kickers, and some street, no pow here in michigan. any suggestions?


Sup
Im 16 from Novi (In Oakland COunty)
I board at Mt>Brighton and Holly
Were do u go?


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

word, ya i used to live in dearborn hts, ya i know where novi and all those cities downstate are. i snowboard at crystal moutain, the homestead, mt holiday, and hopefully going to boyne with some friends this winter.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

Ahhh nice
Lucky u moved all the Mountains down here blow.. crystal is sick..
I am going to Nubs Nob(Spelling?) and Boyne in Feb.!


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

sick give me a realitive date and i can try to make it, boyne is closer to me so i would go there.


----------

